# CAAD 105 vs SuperSix 105



## gandre (Apr 16, 2012)

First-time contributor here, and I'm hoping for some advice. I have an opportunity to buy a brand-new 2012 CAAD 105 for $1400, which I believe is a great price. The thing is there is also a brand-new 2012 SuperSix 105 on offer for $1800, which is a phenomenal price. With a $400 difference, which one would you lean towards.

Note: I've not ridden either bike, so I don't know how they feel. My question is one of value only.

Thank you.


----------



## maveric (Feb 24, 2012)

gandre said:


> First-time contributor here, and I'm hoping for some advice. I have an opportunity to buy a brand-new 2012 CAAD 105 for $1400, which I believe is a great price. The thing is there is also a brand-new 2012 SuperSix 105 on offer for $1800, which is a phenomenal price. With a $400 difference, which one would you lean towards.
> 
> Note: I've not ridden either bike, so I don't know how they feel. My question is one of value only.
> 
> Thank you.


Go test ride them. Both are great bikes. I chose the supersix this year.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

the geo is the same and the components are pretty much the same. the SS will be a tad stiffer and a slightly nicer ride, but not really $400 worth IMHO. 

I'd save the 400 and get a good set of wheels with the money. The RS10 wheels that come with it work, but "noodley" comes to mind. 400-600 will get you a decent set of Al clichers BWW, Williamscycling, ROL, and a few others. I think that is a good way to spend the $400.

If you are new to road cycling, maybe get the SS and just ride the crap out of those wheels for a year. Then, upgrade them when you saved a bit more cash.


----------



## CAADEL (Jul 23, 2011)

ziscwg said:


> The RS10 wheels that come with it work, but "noodley" comes to mind.


Noodley??? hahahaha :lol: :crazy:









But why?

PS: 
Buy the CAAAAAAAD10and upgrade the wheels. It doesn't matter it's aluminum. The bike is astounding. :thumbsup:


----------



## gandre (Apr 16, 2012)

So, you're saying that

CAAD10 + Wheel Upgrade > SuperSix

What's the general feeling of the Ksyrium Elite on this bike? Are they in the same category as, say, ROL or BWW?


----------



## Everest17 (Nov 4, 2009)

I was also deciding between the CAAD10 105 and the SS 105 about 2 months ago. I went with the CAAD10 105, and upgraded the wheels and tires with Ksyrium Elite's and Schwalbe Ultremo ZX's. Couldn't be happier with my choice.


----------



## CAADEL (Jul 23, 2011)

gandre said:


> So, you're saying that
> 
> CAAD10 + Wheel Upgrade > SuperSix
> 
> What's the general feeling of the Ksyrium Elite on this bike? Are they in the same category as, say, ROL or BWW?


Read this http://www.bikeforums.net/showthread.php/706016-My-CAAD10-Review and I think the choice will be obvious.

I don't know about the Ksyrium Elites but in the same price range I would get the Shimano WH-RS80 C24 or I would build them myself with the hubs, rims and spokes of my choice. You could easily build a sub 1500 gram wheelset.


----------



## catchthecat (Apr 13, 2012)

I bought a CAAD10 customed with sram force groupo last year. Then I upgraded the wheels as well. All my racing buds said to go carbon when I indicated I was buying the CAAD. But the price point for a comparable carbon with the groupo I wanted was too much $ to make it practical, especially with my habit of...accessorizing. . 

IF I could afford it, I would go carbon all the way and not look back. But as $ was in question in my case, I went with what I could get and have to say, don't regret it a bit, I LOVE the ride on this bike.


----------



## Sharknose (Aug 9, 2010)

If the question is 'value only' then the answer is the CAAD10 for $1400. Shimano 105 5700 is an excellent groupset, whether on the aluminum CAAD or the carbon SuperSix. $400 can get a really nice pair of wheels, better than the stock wheels on the SuperSix.


----------



## Unknown Arch (Aug 17, 2011)

I rode both and bought the SuperSix last summer to replace my CAAD 8. On another day with me in a different mood, I might have bought the CAAD 10. They were that close, IMO. I wanted to try carbon and liked the feel slightly better.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

gandre said:


> CAAD10 + Wheel Upgrade > SuperSix


I'm not sure that's an accurate statement. You need to ride both bikes and draw your own conclusions. I might be in the minority here but IMO, the Supersix is definitely worth the $400 difference.


----------



## RCMTB (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm in the same dilemma. My lbs just dropped the price on the SS 5. I bought the CAAD10 5, but am picking it up this Friday so I still can switch to the SS 5. I've been a MTB'er forever and this is my first road bike since I was a 13 (41 now). Honestly, when I test rode both I couldn't tell that much of a difference. Anyone know how much lighter the SS frame is compared to the CAAD10? One reason I went with the CAAD10 5 was because of the black murdered out paint job.


----------



## Helitech (Jan 23, 2012)

ph0enix said:


> I'm not sure that's an accurate statement. You need to ride both bikes and draw your own conclusions. I might be in the minority here but IMO, the Supersix is definitely worth the $400 difference.


Couldn't agree more.. I liked both bikes when I was in the same boat a couple months ago.... The SS felt stiffer on climbs, and is pretty light as is... My super actually came with mavic aksiums, so I don't see a big need to upgrade wheels anytime soon... It's really your preference though... Either bike would be great, but to me, if it were only a $400 difference I wouldn't be able to turn my back on a full carbon frame


----------



## Everest17 (Nov 4, 2009)

So gandre, what did you end up going with?!


----------



## RCMTB (Apr 20, 2012)

I think I'm gonna stick with my gut and go with the CAAD10 5 and then just upgrade to some Zipp 101's in a little while. Plus, what will I have to look forward too in the future if I go carbon now. Does this bike even deserve Zipp 101's? Maybe I'll just upgrade to some Ksyrium Elite's...


----------



## gandre (Apr 16, 2012)

Not 100% decided, but leaning strongly towards the CAAD10. I don't live in the U.S. and have to wait until I visit before I can physically see and feel the bikes. Keep the dialogue going though; it is really helping. I'm now researching possible wheelset upgrades -- ROL, Boyd, RS80's, or Ksyriums. Seems like there are some good ways to spend the $400 difference.


----------



## RCMTB (Apr 20, 2012)

gandre - Definitely test ride them both. I could not tell a difference, but then again I haven't been on a road bike in 28 years. Plus, with XC mtb'ing I'm always getting thrown around on the trails. I think I'm gonna go with the Ksyrium Elite's although the Zipp 101's would look hot on the black CAAD10 5.


----------



## RCMTB (Apr 20, 2012)

I ended up buying some 2012 Ksyrium SL's (for $800 on sale) and GP4000s tires for the CAAD10 5. Have my fitting on Friday. Great thing about the Ksyrium SL's they have a $1 MP3 program and if I crash, fall or damage them within 2 years of purchase they will be fixed or replaced by Mavic for no charge.


----------



## ScottsSupersix (Mar 25, 2012)

Personally, I didn't like the road buzz from the CAAD10 I tested. Depends on your road surfaces, but we have alot of chip seal in Texas and aluminum will vibrate your fillings out and numb your hands, especially on long rides. The Supersix has the smoothest ride of any other road bike I tested. Both are great bikes!


----------



## leo santos (Nov 30, 2011)

got a caad10 and an evo last month in my trip to the US. the caad10 is sooo much more bang for the buck. pleasured by both, my personal records on climbs are with the evo, but I love to ride the caad as well, it is by no means sitting idle for more than a week. I used to ride a caad9 before and no way I can compare it to any of the new bikes, although its also quite hard to say how much of this improvement is due to having changed from a larger, more stable size (58) , to smaller, more nimble frames (both new bikes are 56).


----------



## glennstedman (May 3, 2012)

New to the forum and don't laugh but I am a 63 year old that likes to ride fast (relatively speaking). I got back into cycling about 6 months ago and have dropped twenty pounds which was my initial goal. Since then I have found that I like to climb hills, ride fast and I don't like to be dropped by younger riders. Not sure where this competitive thing came from but I can say I really am enjoying my return to the road. I am still riding on my old 2002 Masi Nuovo Strada although I am looking to move up to a new bike soon. I replace the wheels on the Masi after someone stole one of the originals which turned out to be a blessing in disguise. I replaced the Shimano wheel set with Mavic Askium wheels and have been very pleased. I don't want to invest more in the Masi so am looking to move up to either a Carbon with 105 components or maybe a Cannondale Caad 10 Ultegra. Any feedback on bike selection would be appreciated.


----------



## leo santos (Nov 30, 2011)

so you already have a pair of aksiums (the wheels that come with the ultegra caad10)? personally, i had the chance to get either the 105 or the ultegra and thought that the upgrade is really not worthy. check their website it is not like the whole groupset is ultegra.. and the better wheels arent so great either, but if you are already happy with them, even better! Id get a caad10 105 and spend the rest elsewhere. I have the caad and the evo and there is some difference in confort yes, but its not like your body will feel a lot better in the carbon bike. maybe so only after very long and rough rides, but even then, Im still not convinced..


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

I say, if someone really liked the SS or really wanted a carbon bike then $400 is not much more money. On the other hand if someone was just trying to get the most performance for their buck, I'd go Caad and get some new wheels. 
And while we are on the subject of performance for your buck, stay away from the Mavic wheels. It makes no sence to save the money for a performance gain then waste the money on some underperforming wheels. For example, you would probobly get the same or better perfomanc from a $500 wheelset from say Williams or Boyd as you would from an $800 set of Mavics. And a $400 set of Mavics could double as a boat anchor. About as aero dynamic and about the same weight. For the price of any Mavic wheel you could get a wheel from a number of other wheel makers that would be better. Lighter or more aero or more servicable or with better customer service.........
But the Mavics are a blingy. And if you don't buy the Mavics who is going to pay all those millions of dollars for all of their marketing?


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

Checked myself. 
Williams 30s 1495 grms @ $550. Williams 19s 1353 grms @ $550.
Mavic Elites 1565grms @ $675. 
That savings of $125 can get you the needed cassette and set of tires.
And, those 30s are most likely closer in performance to the SLs anyway. And if they were the same price I'd still go with the Williams. Just a lot more upside however I look at it.


----------



## Zupamario18 (Jan 6, 2012)

Hey guys first time posting here, I actually went into my LBS today with full intentions on buying a CAAD8 cause I didnt want to spend more than $900, after seeing the Super Six and CAAD 10 i decided to ride both and actually couldn't feel that a big of a difference besides the super six feeling a little less bumpy and slightly lighter (but maybe all in my head since this is only my second bike), To make a long story short i ended up buying the Super Six for $1399 a hundred dollars less than the CAAD 10 with 105 group.


----------



## ezryder (May 11, 2012)

Im in the market for either Super Six 105 or Ultegra and got quoted $3k for the Ultegra and $2300 for the 105. What's the name and location of your dealers? Im in NY

Thx.


----------



## Zupamario18 (Jan 6, 2012)

I got my bike at incycle in Rancho Cucamonga, CA u might wanna give them a call im sure they can ship it.


----------



## NWS Alpine (Mar 16, 2012)

Zupamario18 said:


> I got my bike at incycle in Rancho Cucamonga, CA u might wanna give them a call im sure they can ship it.


They can't ship it. Cannondale does not allow it.


----------

